# Weight gain after IVF/ICSI



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi there

Can anyone help re weight gain and IVF/ICSI. I had an unsuccessful cycle in December/January and was on a super high dose of Menopur. I put on around 4 kilos over the treatment and since then I can not seem to lose it. On my first cycle I lost weight but wasn't on such a high dose....

Kiwichick


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh dear - you poor thing.
I've just been through my first cycle and feel like a balloon - I was really hoping this was temporary! 
I would also welcome any advice on this - I wouldn't mind being large and pregnant, but it's not great when there's no baby inside!

I'm with you if it helps! 

xxx ali xxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi kiwichick

You aren't alone. I have put on a stone and a half since undergoing 2 cycle of IVF/ICSI, both of which ended in m/c.  I have really struggled to loose it ever since despite doing plenty of exercise and eating healthily  .  I was on a high dose of Menopur too.  As I am about to start our third and final cycle I'm not trying as hard now, but I am still taking Bee Pollen as this is meant to help with weight loss as well as helping fertility  .


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Kiwichick

I had weight gain after both of my BFN cycles and it was a nightmare to try to shift it, diet, exercise etc. Have had significant weight gain so far this time but thankfully for much better reasons  

I wish you all the luck in the world with your next cycle and hope you can sort out the weight without to much starvation

Raggy


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks ladies - it's good to know it's not just me but I would like to know why it happened and is it to do with a high dose of menopur?

Ali-d - I know what you mean about looking pregnant but nothing to show for it, I'm sure some people think I am pregnant  

Clarky - thanks for the bee pollen tip, good luck with number three - a lucky number!

Raggy - Congratulations!

Kiwichick


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi there,

I have just had my third BFN, I was on Menopur 450 the first time & didnt put much weight on, Second and third time I was on 450 Puregon, Second I put on 1/2 a stone & lost it ok, this time I put on a stone & can't shift it !!!!!!!   

I want to fit back into my clothes !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi
Tell me about it !!!

I put on about half a stone after my 2nd BFN but I put that down to the steroids, which can increase your appetite. Also the depression related chocolate binges don't help


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Madison

So sorry to hear about your BFN   Yes, I would love to fit into my clothes also!

Kiwichick


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say after my first cycle of ICIS which was a BFN i gained 1/2 stone and on my second cycle of ICIS i gained a stone before EC which i have to say was worth it as i now have a gorgeous little boy and which has left me 3 stone heavier but who cares he is so worth it!!!

Hope you all get your little miracles soon and wishing you all the luck in the world

Luv Kelsey x


----------

